# Deer Camera Suggestions



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a few deer cameras die in the last year. I was looking at the Moultrie A 20 i. I use my cameras year around.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Check out the Exodus camera. I also like Coverts.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I have 3 Moultries, good cameras.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Reconyx.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Love my browning dark ops. I can get over 14,000 pics with lithium aa's and get great clear pics as well. Great price on them also.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Skip the coverts had 2 m60 blacks die in less than 2 years


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Only ones I know to stay away from are the W ild game innovation ones. 
I've had my best luck with Bushnell but I know moultrie has a good reputation as well as Browning. There's a company called Spartan that is kinda new on the market that is getting good reviews and has a 2 yr warranty. 
As with anything if ya buy the cheapest camera it's probably not gonna be the greatest . But ya don't necessarily need to spend a bunch . Stay away from the bottom end cameras from most companies and you'll be ok . If ya do buy a cheaper cam they usually only last one or two seasons


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

I've had good luck with Moultree's.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Moultries. Have to two M-80's. Been using since 2013 season. Great cameras!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Great daytime pics and night!


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Monark22 said:


> Great daytime pics and night!


Just ordered 2 moultrie m-880 combo from VM innovations for $210.00

2 cameras
2 security lock boxes
2 SD cards


----------

